# Will this GTiR bonnet fit my stock n14???



## minxi_muff (Aug 2, 2009)

I have just recently purchase a n14 and looking at small projects that i can undertake to improve my vehicle.

Could some one tell me if the bonnet in the bellow link would simply 'plug and play' for lack of a better word.

Carbon Fibre Bonnet - Nissan Pulsar N14 inc. GTi-R - ModYourCar.com - Car Accessories | Car Parts | Performance Parts | Aftermarket Parts

Much appreciated:newbie:


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

You could try contacting the seller.


----------

